# What's the price of PS2 in Pallika Bazzar ??



## Hustlerr (Jan 26, 2008)

I have following questions regarding PS2 because My friend is Buying it .................

1. Whats the Ps2 price in Pallika Bazaar, Tell me the minimum price on which i can get it. Tell me shops too and if u know for what price Electronic Palace is selling it, so tell plz.

2. Whats the price of Memory Card, Controller wired n wireless n any Accesories which u recommend??

3. What will cost for a MOD CHIP ??

4. As there is option in Smackdown vs. Raw 08 that we can play with 4 players , So i m wondering are there USB Controllers too ?? Or i have to use 2 wired n 2 wireless controllers ??

Tell me the minimum price for which i can get this all for my friend, because Price is a big problem for him. And if u can plz suggest some shops too


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 26, 2008)

Plz guyz reply Its really Important


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 26, 2008)

1.I got 2 modded PS2's from PB 2.5 months ago.They were 6.5 K each.
Now the price wold be around 6k. I got them from a shop where PSP's PS3 etc were also being sold.it is quite a big shop.I dont remember the name of the shop but 2 Sardar ji's were the owners of the shop.One was a bit bulky .the shop is adjoined to a fast food shop.Dont bother about that coz u ll get PS2 (modded ) for a reasonable price from any good shop in PB.believe me good shops in PB are very scarce.
2.8 MB mem car costs from 700 Rs.Analog controller costs 400-500 Rs.
Other reccomended accessories are a PS2 stand(2K or so) and a multimedia remote(dunno abt the cost).Dont EVER buy 16MB mem cards as there is a prob with that.it has loading probs.it corrupts the savegames too.
3.the mod chips are included in the 6.5K cost(as the 6.5 k ones are the modded ones)
4.You can get a multitap and then u can play with upto four players.get another multitap and the limit is extended upto 8 players.I doubt abt wireless controllers for PS2.i dont think there are any wireless controllers for PS2.A multitap costs 650rs.
If u want it from Rohini itself then there are dealers  in sec -13 who deal in PS,PS2,PS3,PSPetc etc.........They might give u a concession coz i know em very well.
Best of luck.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 26, 2008)

Ahh thanks a lot Sunny


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

yeh palika bazaar kahan hai


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 26, 2008)

@gaurav Its in CP


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 26, 2008)

anujsaini said:


> @gaurav Its in CP



ok.Thanks.


----------

